# Qui voudrais m'aider??hein qui ??ici !!



## Sir (17 Octobre 2001)

Salut a tous 
Vous me reconnaisez SirMacGregor enfin SirMacGinette pour certain 
Bon voila je voudrais savoir pour vous qu'est ce que l'amitie ??
Repondez moi serieusement 
Je commence a faire un coup de blues (non pas pour le ices )
Pour autre chose (je t'expliquerais plus tard the big ...)
Merci


----------



## touba (17 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*(je t'expliquerais plus tard the big ...)
Merci*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

en effet... ce sera plus tard !


----------



## baax (17 Octobre 2001)

Tiens a propos de coup de blues, je vais me prendre un p'tit ouiski moi !


----------



## Yama (17 Octobre 2001)

Allez puisque tu as l'air d'avoir posé sincèremment la question....je reponds.


Perso des vrai ami j'en ai tres peu : un au collège : maintenant on se voit plus.

Et recemment une fille que j'adore et considère limite comme ma sur.

Pour moi ça passe par plusieurs chose.


c'est la seule personne chez qui tu peux aller pleurer : c'est même pas toujours possible avec ton ou ta petite amie.

Il y a une complicité tel qu'on peut se balancer des critiques sans gêne.

Partagez a mon une certaine vision de la vie et encore si la complicité est forte : on peut avoir de nombreux avios tres différents mais ou chacun comprends les causes et les raisons de la mentalité de l'autre.

Ensuite je pense que c'est la personne a qui ont peut parlé de ses fantasme, problème de cul ....etc sans complexe : et dans le cas d'une sincère amitié garçon-fille sans désir l'un pour l'autre.
C'est perso le cas de ma meilieure amie : mon respect envers elle est inversement proportionnel au désir qu'elle pourrait avoir sur moi.

Ensuite c'est avec cette personne qu'on peut papoter la nuit pendant 5h alors que son petit ami l'attend pour faire des accrobatie : ah ! ah !a


Ensuite c'est qqun qui peut éventuellement laisser tomber pas mal de hoise pour te venir en aide. 
Mais a mon sens il ne faut pas placer ce geste comme un acte divin : ton ami peut avoir aussi sa propre vie et ne pas être dispo à la seconde.
Par contre c'est important qu'elle puisse faire un effort des qu'elle en a les moyen : ou inversement si c'est toi.


Ensuite je pense que c'est la personne avec qui d'un simple coup d'il tu peux dicerner son état de joie ou de tristesse.


C'est aussi qqun que tu n'as pas besoin de coiller aux basquettes pour te sentir bien mais où parfois tu ressens le besoin physique de parler avec elle : comme ça sans raison, même de la pluie et du beaux temps.


Pour finir c'est la seule personne qui accepte la partie de toi que tu cache au public : parce qu'on a tous nos nevrose et folie
MAIS c'est aussi la personne qui ne cherche pas a tout savoir sur toi.

Voila : je me rend compte que écrit comme ça c'est un peu grandiloquant : essaye de rabaisser un peu mes propos : mais pour moi c'est ça.

Et pour finir : des vrai amis : il y en  tres peu dans une vie


----------



## Sir (17 Octobre 2001)

Merci Yama 
Toi tu m'as fais comprendre que ...
Puis merde je vais pas vous raconter ma life
tous le monde s'en fout


----------



## Yama (17 Octobre 2001)

bah si veux parler un qqun il y a le confessionnal du message privé : mais je t'avoue que ses temps ci j'ai tellement de soucis que je suis pas sur de pouvoir t'écouter.

comme tu veux

on se connait pas : desfois ça aide.


----------



## gribouille (17 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Perso des vrai ami j'en ai tres peu : recemment une fille que j'adore et considère limite comme ma sur.

Pour moi ça passe par plusieurs chose.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben voyons


----------



## gribouille (17 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Merci Yama 
Toi tu m'as fais comprendre que ...
Puis merde je vais pas vous raconter ma life
tous le monde s'en fout*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui et ben pour votre intégrité mentale au point de vue médical.... sanitaire.... morale... bien être... stabilité gastrique... vitalité du poireau... purée de tomates... relationel divers en société... et éviter de devenir boulimique en xanax-tranxène-lexomil-spasfon-poppers-joints-tiguvon-whiskas-arsenic-aspirine et anoréxique sur la base d'un relationel humain normalement constitué avec les gens qui vous entoure... je crois que en effet il ne vaut mieux pas qu'il vous raconte...

un jour, sur ICQ, je reçois un message de ..... et puis..... bouhouhouhou... vous avez vus depuis ce que je suis devenus....*NOOOOOONNNN SS'IL VOUS PLAIT.... NE RÉPONDEZ PAS....SURTOUT NE RÉPONDEZ PAS....C'EST HORRIBLE....S'AVEZ PAS S'KI VOUS ATTENDS.... C'EST HORRIBLE, CROYEZ MOI*....arrrrgh


----------



## tenshin (17 Octobre 2001)

tout a fait d'accord avec yama, sauf pour une chose, l'attirance l'un pour l'autre en cas de relation gars&lt;&gt;fille
perso avec l'amie que je considere comme une soeur. il y a quand meme eu une attirance, mais l'amitie a ete plus forte.
par contre je suis graphiste et elle directrice de crea, et on ne veux en aucun cas travailler tout les jours ensemble, de temps en temps ok, mais tous les jours pas question.
je sens gribouille qui vas faire une remarque, mais je persiste une relation homme femme sans sexe peut exister ( encore heureux )

et si macgregor cherche un oeil pour lire et des mains pour conseiller ou reconforter ( par mail, avis au malcomprenant) mon mail t'es ouvert


----------



## gribouille (17 Octobre 2001)

non mais je plaisante Sirmacgré....


_Becassine, it's my cousine.... becassine it's my voisine...._








 gluurps


----------



## gribouille (17 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par tenshin:
*
je sens gribouille qui vas faire une remarque, mais je persiste une relation homme femme sans sexe peut exister ( encore heureux )

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui tout à fait... je sais ce que c'est ce genre de situation... mon mari est cadre à la SNCF... et mon amant "alèm" heuuuuu en fait sais pas trop ski fait... voyeur peut-etre... pour coin de rues & images profondes surement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ce qiu est sur c'est qu'il à des relations platoniques avec sa coloc... et y couches avec moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





/

[17 octobre 2001 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*Oui tout à fait... je sais ce que c'est ce genre de situation... mon mari est cadre à la SNCF... et mon amant "alèm" heuuuuu en fait sais pas trop ski fait... voyeur peut-etre... pour coin de rues & images profondes surement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_gouzigouzigouzi_





euh, sirmacginette, je sais très bien que tu as des problèmes mais je (euh) peux pas adultérer avec Girbouille et suivre une discut' sur icq (surtout qu'il plante à chaque fois)

sérieusement, un ami, c'est  euh, j'ai pas d'ami, en fat j'ai un pote mais on fait jamais rien qu'à s'engueuler à force de s'intéresser aux mêmes trucs par des désirs inverses quand aux femmes, autres sujet pfff regarde ma girbouille intenable je pense simplement que je les aime parce que  euh comment dire ben voilà je m'intéresse à tout ce que je connais pas alors peux pas répondre à la question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah si, je ne les oubliais pas : Touba (comme un souffle presque) et Thebig (l'envolé) et puis d'autres mais des amis avec la vie dissolue que j'ai

Girb, chauffe les draps, j'arrive


----------



## tenshin (17 Octobre 2001)

he les moderateurs, faudrait enlever les mouffles, et verifier le code des pages du forum, je suis sur qu'il y a des posts qui change de forum, on passe de " c'est quoi un ami" a " qui couche avec gribouille " c'est intolerable tout ca


----------



## Sir (17 Octobre 2001)

Ouais ben voila je voulais que vous repondiez serieusement et bien sur Alem a deconne encore une fois a merci quand meme


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2001)

si tu cherches bien, ya des trucs très sérieux dans ce que j'ai dit tu veux ma loupe???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on est au bar, ici toute déconne est bienvenu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_youpla boum!_


----------



## Yama (17 Octobre 2001)

Non il y a vraiment rien d'amoureux entre elle et moi : c'est vraiment mon amie.

J'ai plein d'autre relation avec des filles qui fleurte avec le fleurte : et j'en suis heureux : mais elle vraiment pas : c'est très différent ! que vous le croyez ou pas !

PS : et puisque j'y suis bonjour a ma Ema que j'adore !


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*PS : et puisque j'y suis bonjour a ma Ema que j'adore !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_*hé, mais c'est le nom de mon officielle ça!!!*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2001)

L'amitié, Sir, c'est parfois aussi simple qu'un post ou qu'un mail qui vous arrive quand vous en avez le plus besoin...
Parfois l'amitié fait mal aussi quand vous avez le sentiment d'avoir trahi des amis que vous avez qualifié de virtuels...
L'amitié ne se qualifie pas, elle se vit et elle s'apprécie sans plus...
C'était la leçon du jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : post anonyme d'un vieux con qui n'avait rien compris à rien !
Comme quoi, y'a pas d'âge pour être con, hein Sir !


----------



## archeos (17 Octobre 2001)

Je ne dirai qu'une chose : Hip hip hip hourra ! Et même si tu ne passes qu'occasionnellement sur le bar, nous serons toujours heureux de te lire


----------



## Yama (17 Octobre 2001)

Cool le bonze a quitté son ANONYMAT pour revenir parmi nous pour dire plein de betise comme je les aime.

Je sais que mon enthousiasme n'est pas partagé par tous : hein ! Alem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais moi ch'uis content

je vais me remarrer pas mal je sens !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Au fait ça va mieux McGregor


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;LeBonze&gt;:
*qui aime à bleuir son coeur tel d'autres les oranges?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hé, mais c'est lebonze qui nous revient au mieux de sa forme, ce rouge poète équin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





euh, non, la présence du Bonze est très réconfortante, par contre je me demande quel impact ce retour va avoir sur notre jeune et aux cheveux fougueux Taho entre Tahoïsme et Zen, quel est la voie du Bar???


----------



## CHAUCRIN (17 Octobre 2001)

Point n'est besoin d'être vieux pour être con,non mais alors!!!D'ailleurs je propose que le qualificatif "vieux"soit prohibé des forums


----------



## archeos (17 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par CHAUCRIN:
*Point n'est besoin d'être vieux pour être con,non mais alors!!!D'ailleurs je propose que le qualificatif "vieux"soit prohibé des forums   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah non, pas de conformisme beni-oui-oui. Moi qui ne me suis jamais reconnu dans les " jeunes " que les politiques vantent et prétendent vouloir soutenir, j'espère bien qu'on m'appellera un jour vieil homme
cette apostrophe n'a rien d'insultant à mon sens, que de très respectueux


----------



## touba (17 Octobre 2001)

pour moi l'amitié c'est quand on vient pas me faire chier quand j'ai envie de dormir ! putain si ya un truc qui m'emmerde c'est bien quand on me fait chier alors que j'ai envie de dormir !!!

(pardon)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
* putain si ya un truc qui m'emmerde c'est bien quand on me fait chier alors que j'ai envie de dormir !!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
...moi c'est quand je dors et que j'ai envie de ch...
Totalement complémentaires, quoi !
n'est-ce-pas, frérot !


----------



## gribouille (18 Octobre 2001)

Les bons comptes font les bons amis... alors commence par offrir des calculettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec la mention "à vot bon coeur" dessus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hin hin hin


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2001)

Bon, mais alors: qui couche avec Gribouille au fait?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2001)

alèm entres autres   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[20 octobre 2001 : message édité par saint gribouille junior]


----------



## archeos (18 Octobre 2001)

encore, encore !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et saint gribouille senior qu'est-ce qu'il en pense ?


----------



## touba (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;the marmite boy&gt;:
*...moi c'est quand je dors et que j'ai envie de ch...
Totalement complémentaires, quoi !
n'est-ce-pas, frérot !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'en pleure !


----------



## Yama (18 Octobre 2001)

Est ce que le shmilimili...belebe , le shchmilbilbol

bref

A quoi je penSE ! ?

Est ce qu'on peut donner l'eau de la place de Terraux au Gribouille ?


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

il en pense rien, il filme les ébats


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*il en pense rien, il filme les ébats    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je veux une copie en DV


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

t'inquiètes Gribouillette, je l'ai gravé en miniDvd


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2001)

Eh, saint junior, avec des signatures comme ça, faudra pas t'étonner si un poney avec un cigare dans la bouche vient te voir pour te mettre un coup de tête
innocent


Sinon, en parlant d'ébats, vous trouvez pas que alèm a une conception très kantienne de l'artiste?


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;LeBonze&gt;:
*Sinon, en parlant d'ébats, vous trouvez pas que alèm a une conception très kantienne de l'artiste?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais c'est une insulte

_aux armes citoyens, formez les batagnons, harchons, archons, quinzecents impûrs abrégent nos citrons_


----------



## Yama (18 Octobre 2001)

Oooooouuuuuaaaaiiiih c'est reparti : cool !

Duel a mort !

pas de quartier : les jeux du cirque son ouvert !


----------



## aricosec (18 Octobre 2001)

aprés une thérapie de psycologie appliquée de tous ces posts.
le _PROFESSEUR  HARICOSOTEUR_ 
(bien connu pour sa libido a fleur de peau)
vient de faire un constat navrant,les dits posteurs sont tous nazes,et devraient rejoindre le DUDE,pour une grande java au clair de lune,genre ma gaulle ancienne,l'adjoint du professeur,le bien connu HARICOSIX a même proposé l'euthanasie de la gente GRIBOUILLE et Cie,d'ALEM,de YAMA qui semble au bout du rouleau,l'elimination des vieux mousquetaires,et d'un salopard bien connu de la police ARICOSEC,ce n'est que le premier jet d'un diagnostic.les autres sont sur les dents.


----------



## Yama (18 Octobre 2001)

Au bout du rouleau !!! pourtant c'était toi qui était essouflé hier quand on est sorti ensemble des WCs

Coquine va !


----------



## Télémac (18 Octobre 2001)

Salut Sir

Je reprends un peu ce que je t'ai dit en privé en ICQ.

Pour moi, l'amitié est une relation entre personnes, quelque soit son sexe, basée sur le besoin d'une oreille attentive, d'une aide, d'une présence lorsque l'on en a besoin.

Mais en aucun cas il existe des règles universelles.

Elles se tissent de manière invisible et dépendent de l'engagement que l'on est prêt à donner.

Un exemple, j'ai énormément d'amis que je ne vois jamais.

Alors tu me dis mais comment cela marche.

Et bien je suis un personne qui pour le moment n'as pas à se plaindre de la vie ce qui fait que je n'appelle jamais les amis à la rescousse en cas de pépins. J'ai pu me débrouiller jusqu'à ce jour tout seul. 

Par contre ayant cette réputation de me sortir tout seul des situations complexes, systématiquement lorsqu'un ou une de mes amies ont un gros problèmes, ils ou elles me contactent parce qu'ils ou elles peuvent compter sur moi.

Le paradoxe veut que des fois pendant 5 à 8 ans lon ne se voit plus et lon ne s'entend plus.

Tu vois, il existe différentes formes d'amitiés. Cest la vie

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2001)

- Il y a des cafards dans la cuisine de Télémac

- Le tiercé, comme vous le savez, c'est ma grande passion

Une de ces phrases est un mensonge. Saurez-vous trouver laquelle?


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;LeBonze&gt;:
*Le tiercé, comme vous le savez, c'est ma grande passion*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu ne souffrirais pas que ces pauvres bêtes subissent le martyr avec les mors spéciaux qu'on leur met dans la bouche et je sens qu'en disant celà, je vais me faire réprimande par Rico


----------



## Télémac (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;LeBonze&gt;:
*- Il y a des cafards dans la cuisine de Télémac

- Le tiercé, comme vous le savez, c'est ma grande passion

Une de ces phrases est un mensonge. Saurez-vous trouver laquelle?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui la seconde car je fais élevage de cafards, mais pas de "détritus"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

[17 octobre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## Yama (18 Octobre 2001)

Autrefois j'ai élévé des phsmes et plus recemment un iule géant de Madagascar (216 pattes) : mais depuis plus rien.


Euh ! voila : c'était pour meubler !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2001)

Tu sais, Soeur, quoiqu'on en dise, les hommes sont tous des rascals de fils de chienne.

Moi un jour je me baladais dans un bois, et puis ya un mec qui est venu, là...
C'est pas facile à raconter, j'étais pas très grand, encore. Disons que j'étais presque petit. En fait à peu près la taille d'alèm maintenant.

Mais le mec s'approche, comme ça,
et puis
et puis il m'éternue dans l'oreille.


C'est grand, un bois, ya de la place. Et ben non, cette vieille face de pute en skaï a trouvé le moyen de venir LÀ où j'ÉTAIS pour venir m'éternuer dans la gueule.
Ce sale bousquerolle avait délibérément fait le choix d'agresser mon hygiène physique, auditive et mentale.
"Damned", me suis-je dit. L'homme est donc un loup pour l'homme?

Faute de réponse, je n'ai pas eu d'autre alternative que d'achever sa femme avec sa propre chaussure.

En m'éloignant de la scène, je tombe nez à nez avec un poney.

Le poney me regarde, me renifle.
Et puis le poney me tend un narguilé.

Le poney avait DÉLIBÉRÈMMENT fait le choix de partir en quête de moi dans tout le bois pour m'offrir un narguilé farci à la BEU.


Depuis, ma vie n'a plus jamais été tout à fait la même.


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

quelque part, je préfère soigner mon ennemi, un ami peut te tourner le dos tandis qu'un ennemi reste toujours de face, qui plus est seul un ennemi est capable de te grandir _car ce qui ne te tue pas, te rend plus fort. FWN_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2001)

Et c'est pourquoi, Soeur, je te conseillerais de jamais ruiner tes pensées cervicales-z'et-physiques pour des hommes.

Enfin, pas trop.

Disons que le mieux (tel que je le perçois, c'est donc une forme d'absolu) c'est de passer par l'enseignement des phoques sodomites de tasmanie. Ils m'avaient instruits de leur boisson favorite, le ROSÉ, et depuis, ma vie n'a jamais plus été tout à fait la même.

Pour ainsi dire, je suis maintenant un homme libre.
Détaché
Universel
AHAHAHAH it's good to be meeee (rrh rrh rhh rhh)

Je sais bien que tu vas te dire que ce message, entre autres, ne te sers à rien du tout.
C'est bien là le but recherché.
Qu'est-ce qui vaut franchement le coup qu'on s'attarde négativement dessus?
moi, à part la panne sèche de rosé, je vois plus. Penses-z'y donc, acorte créature écossaise qui aime à bleuir son coeur tel d'autres les oranges?


----------



## benjamin (18 Octobre 2001)

L'Amitié...
Quelques lignes de Nietzsche avant de se coucher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
"Il y a bien çà et là sur terre une espèce d'amour dans lequel cette aspiration avide qu'éprouvent deux personnes l'une pour l'autre fait place à un désir et à une convoitise nouvelle, à une soif supérieure et commune d'idéal qui les dépasse : mais qui connait cet amour? Qui l'a vécu? Son véritable nom est _amitié_."
(Le Gai Savoir, L. 2, §14)
Je vous laisse réfléchir là-dessus


----------



## Yama (18 Octobre 2001)

J'aime pas Nietzche !


----------



## Télémac (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*L'Amitié...
Quelques lignes de Nietzsche avant de se coucher   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
"Il y a bien çà et là sur terre une espèce d'amour dans lequel cette aspiration avide qu'éprouvent deux personnes l'une pour l'autre fait place à un désir et à une convoitise nouvelle, à une soif supérieure et commune d'idéal qui les dépasse : mais qui connait cet amour? Qui l'a vécu? Son véritable nom est amitié."
(Le Gai Savoir, L. 2, §14)
Je vous laisse réfléchir là-dessus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 maman, il parle de quoi le monsieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai le droit de parler à Monsieur Nietzsche mème si je ne le connais pas?


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

Toujours de FW Nietzsche
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> "_Qu'aimes-tu chez les autres?_
Mes espérances " <HR></BLOCKQUOTE> (Le Gai Savoir, livre 3)


----------



## Yama (18 Octobre 2001)

Je prefère Spinoza


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Je prefère Spinoza*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah tiens, pfff encore un marrane, comme moi, pfff 

ouaip, je ne dois pas être assez mystique pour Spinoza au contraire de toi Yama


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*J'aime pas Nietzche !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et les glaces à la fraise, tu aimes???


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Octobre 2001)

De toute facon la philo ca suxxxxxx...
Oui, c'est vrai d'abord..


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
* son rapport à la quète de vérité*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

la vérité, quelle vérité, celle qui existe dans les yeux de mon chat ou dans les yeux d'un calmar (qui rêvent paisiblement sur les fonds vaseux) ou dans les yeux de Spinoza?

pourquoi veux-tu qu'il y ait une vérité? ça c'est une question intéressante et que je me et te pose 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*C'est du determinisme modéré on pourrait dire*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

toute la différence, entre nous soi-dit! ça me faitpenser à Lwoff qui veut absolument un déterminisme en biologie de l'influence des croyances profondes sur l'imaginaire intellectuel de l'homme que tout celà!


----------



## Sir (18 Octobre 2001)

J'hallucine alem est devenu serieux ?????


----------



## touba (19 Octobre 2001)

moi j'aime pas l'amitié, j'aime que l'amour... l'amour ça fait plus mal, l'amitié c'est pour les gamins.


----------



## Yama (19 Octobre 2001)

v'la une belle connerie.

Sinon Spinoza est pas un mystique du tout

Quand à la quête de vérité : j'entand bien Alem : je me suis mal exprimé.
Je ne dis pas qu'il y a une vérité : mais il y a un.... putain trouver ses mots c'est pas simple ; ou alors on simplifie et on dit beaucoup de connerie.

Et puis merde tu me fais chier.

Y a que Spinoza qui m'a vraiment boter dans ce que j'ai lu comme bouquin philosophique : sinon il y a l'art invisible, et actuellement peut-être un peu Steinbreg : quoique je prefère ses oibservations philosophico-scientifico-historiques a son egocentrisme de scientifique version coq parlant !

Mais bon je suis assez deterministe : dans tres casse pied ! comme tout les gens de mon espèce : assez degeneré en somme !

Salut


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*v'la une belle connerie.Sinon Spinoza est pas un mystique du tout*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

là, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord, puisque bon c'est pas l'endroit, sa philosophie se base quand même sur Dieu

bon passons   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*comme tout les gens de mon espèce : assez degeneré en somme !
t*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu vas arrêter d'insulter les gens de mon département natal? ce ne sont pas tous des dégénérés, seulement 80%   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fais gaffe quand même à ce terme, il est connoté depuis 1933


----------



## touba (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*v'la une belle connerie.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh non... Alem, là je crois qu'il parlait pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




et d'ailleurs il faut que je prècise et rétablisse : l'amitié c'est pour les gamins parce que si t'as pas encore compris que l'amitié c'est de l'amour c'est que t'as encore beaucoup de chemin à faire... petit scarabé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bah voilà !


----------



## touba (19 Octobre 2001)

*L'amitié n'existe pas !!! ça a été inventé pour rassurer les machos. avec un brin de sensibilité et avec ses couilles au placard on peut facilement comprendre ça ! quand thebig dis qu'ils nous aime, ils nous aime ! c'est tout ! c'est pas de l'amitié c'est de l'amour... cqfd*


----------



## CHAUCRIN (19 Octobre 2001)

Putain...Quelle culture.Encore heureux que j'aie des dicos


----------



## touba (19 Octobre 2001)

faut chercher dans les noms propres hein Chaucrin ? non je dis ça parce que j'ai cherché spino-zzzzzzzz-a et je trouvais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai trouvé pizza mais ça n'avait pas l'air d'avoir un rapport...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(z'avais fini de vous décarcassez comme ça ? au bar en plus !!! quelle insolence, c'est un coup de couteau dans notre coeur de clown !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## benjamin (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*L'amitié n'existe pas !!! ça a été inventé pour rassurer les machos. avec un brin de sensibilité et avec ses couilles au placard on peut facilement comprendre ça ! quand thebig dit qu'il nous aime, il nous aime ! c'est tout ! c'est pas de l'amitié c'est de l'amour... cqfd*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est que vous n'avez pas encore compris que l'amitié ne doit pas encore être vue comme les prémices à l'amour, comme ce dont on doit se contenter lorsque l'on ne peut pas obtenir plus de celle que l'on aime. L'amitié doit au contraire être un aboutissement, au delà d'un amour qui n'est alors plus un simple désir de possession frénétique irréfléchie, un simple désir qui sera satisfait et oublié lorsque l'on sera rassasié.
Amitié comme "prolongement". C'est tout.

Cela m'a donné soif, moi...


----------



## touba (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*C'est que vous n'avez pas encore compris que l'amitié ne doit pas encore être vue comme les prémices à l'amour, comme ce dont on doit se contenter lorsque l'on ne peut pas obtenir plus de celle que l'on aime. L'amitié doit au contraire être un aboutissement, au delà d'un amour qui n'est alors plus un simple désir de possession frénétique irréfléchie, un simple désir qui sera satisfait et oublié lorsque l'on sera rassasié.
Amitié comme "prolongement". C'est tout.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

excuse moi Zara, mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec ce que j'ai écrit... et je n'ai rien dit de ce que tu as écrit...
tu peux me relire si tu veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je dis juste qu'il n'y a pas de différence fondamentale entre l'Amour et l'amitié...
mais c'est bien évidemment un avis très personnel que j'ai donné, je ne veux pas débattre, ce serait infructueux tu t'en doutes


----------



## Amiral 29 (19 Octobre 2001)

Je sens que je vais relire Teilhard...
Kenavo


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

......


----------



## benjamin (19 Octobre 2001)

Moi non plus, j'veux pas débattre




t'as bien dit que l'amitié n'existait pas [pas de différence fondamentale avec l'amour] et qu'elle ne faisait que rassurer les machos.
Moi je t'ai répondu qu'elle existait, et qu'elle était un aboutissement nécessaire mais hélàs trop rare à l'amour.
C'est le rapport que j'ai vu, même après t'avoir relu.
Voilou.
C'est tout.


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

ca deviens serieux la ...  mais un peu trop  quoi que un peu de serieux de temps en temps ca fais pas de mal


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2001)

le Gribouille ne lis pas Nietzsche, car il aime lire


----------



## benjamin (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par saint gribouille junior:
*le Gribouille ne lit pas Nietzsche, car il aime lire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




Mouais. Pas faux pour certains textes assez hermétiques. Mais _Ainsi parlait Zarathoustra_, par exemple, est un régal de philosophie ET de littérature. Justement, Nietzsche est l'un des rares philosophes à savoir bien écrire.

Allez, cessons d'être sérieux.


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

Si encore !!!!
Il faut etre serieux dans la vie !!!
Encore un jour a tenir


----------



## Yama (19 Octobre 2001)

ça va mieux ????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*ça va mieux ????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

en pleine forme et toi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2001)

Ah, Nietzsche, oui




Je m'en souviens bien, c'était au Vietnam


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

Merci 
Nietsche est grand .Mieux que Spinoza enfin avis personnel


----------



## Yama (19 Octobre 2001)

hem ! sorry je demandais a SirMacGrr

alors ça va mieux ?????


----------



## Yama (19 Octobre 2001)

non j'aime pas le parfum fraise en glace

Et j'aime mieux Spinoza pour sa conception des scienbces et de son rapport à la quète de vérité.

C'est du determinisme modéré on pourrait dire

ça j'aime bien


----------



## gribouille (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*hem ! sorry je demandais a SirMacGrr

alors ça va mieux ?????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon ???? 


mais tu peux me demander à moi aussi comment z'y vais ... hein ?


----------



## archeos (19 Octobre 2001)

Il est couché penses-tu, à cette heure ci il a bu son verre de lait


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

Ouais a 2h30 du mat j'ete dans mon pieux mais moi j'ai cours donc...
Sinon pour moi ca va sans plus merci YAMA


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

Matinal Sir ???
Bon cours !
Amitiés - thebug


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2001)

Ben il faut bien que je sois matinal the big 
Moi je vais chercher ma copine donc c'est pour ca !!!.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

Alors, bon "copinage" Sir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A bientôt !


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2001)

Ce sir, depuis qu'il a découvert les joies du vol en apesanteur, n'est plus le même...Fais gaffe quand même, avec les femmes c'est comme dans l'informatique: il manque toujours quelque chose pour que ca fonctionne correctement et le moindre accessoire coute la peau du cul!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

La seule différence, c'est que c'est plus facile de se débarrasser de son iMac que de sa femme...
Crois en mon expérience de "vieux rat" !


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;LeBonze&gt;:
*Je m'en souviens bien, c'était au Vietnam*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, oui, le bonze...Je me souviens encore de toi, en tenue léopard bourrée d'explosifs, sautant de ton aéroplane... Les bordels de Saïgon, un Sanpan qui glisse sur le fleuve...

Des flashbacks éblouissants hantent ma mémoire carcérée par une boîte cranienne dans laquelle résonnent encore les hurlements des chiens faméliques.

Je vais continuer a épingler mes papillons sur le côté qui ne réfléchit pas du miroir, ne me derangez pas, sauf si ho chi min me téléphone.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2001)

Ah ! l'odeur du napalm embaumant le petit matin...un classique !!!


----------



## Yama (19 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*

ah bon ???? 


mais tu peux me demander à moi aussi comment z'y vais ... hein ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mmmmmaaaaaiiiiissss ouuuuuiiiiii ! mon gribouille

Alors comment va mon gros bébé nageur  de flaques de Lyon


----------



## Sir (20 Octobre 2001)

Voila mon amitie va se transforme en amour ...


----------



## jfr (20 Octobre 2001)

Eh tiens et alors c'est pas une bonne nouvelle ça?


----------



## Sir (20 Octobre 2001)

Ouais mais bon


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

Avis à tous les posteurs de ce sujet.... Arretez de citer Nietsche ce type était un fou.

Pour moi l'amitié est une des raisons principales de vivre avec l'amour (confondre les deux [amour/amitié],c'est comme ne pas faire la différence entre le sucré et le salé), mais c'est indéfinissable


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*Avis à tous les posteurs de ce sujet.... Arretez de citer Nietsche ce type était un fou.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

erreur, il est mort fou (et de la syphillis), qui te dit que tu ne mourras pas de folie?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et vangogh était fou aussi, tu ne veux pas aller voir ses toiles? et artaud, hum hum? t'es bien suisse toi, faut que ce soit propre


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Octobre 2001)

Les quenelles Petitjean c'est bon, mangez-en.

Réfléchissez.


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*Les quenelles Petitjean c'est bon, mangez-en.

Réfléchissez.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça fait un mois que je l'attendais celle-là...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_c'est un private joke, excusez!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*t'es bien suisse toi, faut que ce soit propre    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On reconnait là le grand voyageur capable de comprendre les mentalités des différents peuples  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

" et si c'est propre
et si c'est net
je te f'rai la brouette..."


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

M..... ! Il est revenu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Salut LeBonze !


----------



## Télémac (20 Octobre 2001)

Bon puisqu'il y a dérive et que l'on parle d'amitié non plus de par son expérience, mais par le biais de  citation de tel ou tel auteur et après on en phylosophe, et bien je vais aussi citer un passage d'un de mes  auteurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"Les dispositions du présent acte entreront en vigueur le premier jour du mois suivant la réception de la dernière des notifications visées par la décision"

c'est vrai quoi, il faut élargir le débat pour que tout le monde puisse y participer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

How do you do monsieur GroLeBo?

comme tu vois peut-être pas forcément, je suis là mais pas pour très longtemps.

ya ces putains de brebis en fleur ornées de guirlandes de joncs et de marmelade dorée qui descend le long de leurs oreilles laineuses telles la rosée matinale le long des dunes sahariennes qu'arrêtent pas de faire chier la bite.


Mais bientôt on fera du puissance 4 en fumant du narguilé par les oreilles, c'est promis


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;LeBonze&gt;:
*
Mais bientôt on fera du puissance 4 en fumant du narguilé par les oreilles, c'est promis*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
J'en bave déjà par les narines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitiés...


----------



## Amok (20 Octobre 2001)

Le masque tombe, l'homme reste, et le héros s'évanouit.

S. Gainsbourg.


----------



## Sir (20 Octobre 2001)

Hélas ! je souffre les blessures causées par mes propres traits
Ovide


----------



## Télémac (20 Octobre 2001)

Macte animo ! generose puer, sic itur ad astra.
(Courage ! noble enfant, c'est ainsi qu'on s'élève jusqu'au ciel)

vers de Stage qui a été pris à Virgile et légèrement modifié 


@+


----------



## Sir (20 Octobre 2001)

Ouais pas bete


----------



## dany (20 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*Macte animo ! generose puer, sic itur ad astra.
(Courage ! noble enfant, c'est ainsi qu'on s'élève jusqu'au ciel)

vers de Stage qui a été pris à Virgile et légèrement modifié 


@+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Guiness is good for you !

verre de bière qui a été pris au pub du coin et totalement vidé


----------



## Sir (20 Octobre 2001)

Bon on peut revenir a mon sujet initial?


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Octobre 2001)

Non.


----------



## dany (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*Non.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Parfait !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*Non.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

rendons à César ce qui est à césar.......


----------



## dany (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*

rendons à César ce qui est à césar.......*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Lequel ? celui du bar de la marine ?

César et Marius "Lorsque je vais sur la jetée, dès que je regarde le bout du ciel, je suis de l'autre côté.Si je vois un bâteau sur la mer, je le sens qui me tire comme une corde ... une ceinture me serre les côtes, je ne sais plus bien où je suis, je ne peux plus penser à rien .....".
Marcel Pagnol


----------



## Télémac (21 Octobre 2001)

Tu vois Sir voici une démonstration virtuelle d'amitié puisque tout les participants  ont contribué à animer ton post et sont même pour certains revenus plusieurs fois pour poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voici je trouve une belle démonstration tout le monde à joué le jeux sans provoque ni risé

je dis bravo

@+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

OK avec toi, Télémac !
Si avec ça, SMG n'est pas content (+ de 100 posts !), on lui fera bouffer son slip à la première occasion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : bisous baveux à mon cachalot - merci !


----------



## Télémac (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*OK avec toi, Télémac !
Si avec ça, SMG n'est pas content (+ de 100 posts !), on lui fera bouffer son slip à la première occasion    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : bisous baveux à mon cachalot - merci !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A non !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu viendras lui faitre la bise toi même car  chaque fois que je lui parle de toi, ton cachalot en devient  sentimental et me demande  : il vient me chercher quand mon papa thebig?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et après j'en ai pour des nuits à le consoler et il dors dans mon lit entre ma femme et moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon d'ac je sais que ma femme est une baleine et que j'en ai l'habitudes mais la je commence à être à être coincé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

[20 octobre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## Sir (21 Octobre 2001)

Merci


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*
Et après j'en ai pour des nuits à le consoler et il dors dans mon lit entre ma femme et moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
Mon pauvre Télémac !
Vois au moins le côté positif de la chose : qu'est-ce que tu dois avoir comme chance en ces temps-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : pourquoi penses-tu que je me sois séparé de ce vil séducteur ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Merci*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
De rien ! On t'aime tous Sir !


----------



## Télémac (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------
Mon pauvre Télémac !
Vois au moins le côté positif de la chose : qu'est-ce que tu dois avoir comme chance en ces temps-ci   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : pourquoi penses-tu que je me sois séparé de ce vil séducteur ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

va rendre service au copain !!!

va rendre service !!

le thebig me pleurait toutes les larmes de son corps pour que je lui garde son gosse de cachalot et maintenant il me fait le coup de l'abandon

père indigne et cruel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et en plus le thebig continu a percevoir les alocs pour son gamin de cachalot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au fait ce que tu ne savais pas,  c'est  que ce n'est pas un garçon c'est une fille du coup il se tape pas ma femme c'est moi qui dois me le taper : D

scrongneutudieu de p... de b... de M...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




scrong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




COUCHE LA CACHALOTE PAPA THEBIG NE VIENDRA PAS CE SOIR


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

Fais gaffe, je me la suis tapée aussi et j'ai mis 15 jours à en sortir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Prévois : des semelles à crampons, 25 m de corde, quelques mousquetons et 65 kilos de vaseline...
Pour le préservatif, un sac poubelle suffit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est éreintant, mais en finale c'est un bon coup !


----------



## Télémac (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*

Guiness is good for you !

verre de bière qui a été pris au pub du coin et totalement vidé    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais qui selon les règles  de la relativité fait que le videur est totalement plein


----------



## Télémac (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Fais gaffe, je me la suis tapée aussi et j'ai mis 15 jours à en sortir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Prévois : des semelles à crampons, 25 m de corde, quelques mousquetons et 65 kilos de vaseline...
Pour le préservatif, un sac poubelle suffit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est éreintant, mais en finale c'est un bon coup !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et de plus le pére Thebig confesse publiquement  qu'il s'est tapé sa fille dite "Cachalote" alors qu'en plus cette dernière est encore mineure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais ou va la morale


----------



## gribouille (21 Octobre 2001)




----------



## dany (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*
mais qui selon les règles  de la relativité fait que le videur est totalement plein   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

car si son verre est plein, il le vide
et si son verre est vide, il se plaint


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*
c'est moi qui dois me le taper : D
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Tu peux parler, petit salopard


----------



## Sir (21 Octobre 2001)

....................
      ..............
        ..........


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*....................
      ..............
        ..........*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Sir !
Si tu regardes le clavier de ton LC, à droite et à gauche du ".", tu as des caractères que l'on appelle des lettres.
Avec ces lettres, on fait des mots (par exemple slip), avec des mots on fait des phrases et avec des phrases ont dit des conneries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Là, t'as pas pris de risques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu veux te rendre utile, cours en zigzaguant vers la grotte d'Amok et Bengili (500 m à droite de la tranchée), et gueule : "bande de rats dégénérés".....
On t'autopsiera après pour connaître leurs moyens de défense  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonne soirée, Sir !
thebig


----------



## Sir (21 Octobre 2001)

Tout te suivra dans la mort 
Lucrèce


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2001)

"Même si c'est vrai, c'est faux."
Henri Michaux

(on va continuer longtemps les citations? parce que j'en ai bon nombre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Sir (21 Octobre 2001)

Heu!senibus vitae portio quanta manet !
L'ami de Virgile


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Octobre 2001)

"Bon alors maintenant, la photo satellite."

Cécile Siméone, 1997, Canal +

[20 octobre 2001 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## Télémac (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*

car si son verre est plein, il le vide
et si son verre est vide, il se plaint       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors la c'est une super nouveauté qui va chambouller les us et croyances  du barmacg et du touba-bar     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Généralement celui qui est plein, se plaint de celui qui n'est plus plein.

Mais  à la lecture ci-dessus, il semblerait que  nous pouvons affirmer que la donne est changée car: le verre qui n'est plus plein, se plaint du videur qui est plein.

à force de tout remettre en cause mais où allons nous?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 octobre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## Télémac (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------------
Sir !
Si tu regardes le clavier de ton LC, à droite et à gauche du ".", tu as des caractères que l'on appelle des lettres.
Avec ces lettres, on fait des mots (par exemple slip), avec des mots on fait des phrases et avec des phrases ont dit des conneries    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Là, t'as pas pris de risques    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonne soirée, Sir !
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non non Thebig tu as tout faut   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sir avec son antiquité est encore obligé de taper les lettre avec un  marteau et un burin pour graver ces posts sur le forum de MacG.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et les points proviennent du fait qu'il a oublié de tailler son burin avant de répondre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est quand même une bonne prouesse tout à son honneur, il ira loin dans la vie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

[21 octobre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## Sir (21 Octobre 2001)

Ouais tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir un G3 dernier cri ou un g4 dernier cri .....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Ouais tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir un G3 dernier cri ou un g4 dernier cri .....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Fais gaffe que le cri que tu vas pousser en découvrant ton futur Icebook ne soit pas justement le dernier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bonne journée, Sir
thebig


----------



## Sir (21 Octobre 2001)

La je ne suis pas sur .....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2001)




----------



## Amok (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Si tu veux te rendre utile, cours en zigzaguant vers la grotte d'Amok et Bengili (500 m à droite de la tranchée), et gueule : "bande de rats dégénérés".....
On t'autopsiera après pour connaître leurs moyens de défense*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, non: celui la on le garde et on l'empaille: il est unique. par contre, si vous voulez on vous file le slip: cela vous fera un joli drapeau blanc...enfin, facon de parler!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Non, non: celui la on le garde et on l'empaille*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
Fais gaffe à l'excroissance qu'il a au niveau de la braguette...tu risques d'abîmer son Icebook


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2001)

il se reproduit avec son iBook grâce à un cable croisé ou un cable droit???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

...à distance, via Airport avec l'appli HP JetDirect (il est encore jeune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## Sir (22 Octobre 2001)

Tout t'empotera dans la mort


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Bonne journée Sir ! ...et toutes mes amitiés !
thebig


----------



## Sir (22 Octobre 2001)

que dire de plus?


----------



## Amok (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Tout t'empotera dans la mort*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 Alors là...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous pouvez compter sur lui pour rédiger les termes de votre rédition!


----------



## Télémac (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Ouais tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir un G3 dernier cri ou un g4 dernier cri .....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolé Sir tu ne pouvais pas savoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne travaille depuis longtemps plus sur les G3 et G4 dernières générations.

Comme d'autres sur ce site mais qui n'ose l'avouer, je travaille sur un G6 en test  pour Steve.

C'est de la belle machine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amitié

@+


----------



## Sir (25 Octobre 2001)

PLus personne pour m'aider???
Parce que la franchement j'suis grave dans la merde ..... Quand je dis dans la merde 
Aidez moi la


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2001)

Alors, Sir !
Pas encore empaillé par Ben et Amok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Que puis-je pour toi ???


----------



## Amok (25 Octobre 2001)

Mon petit sir MacGreggor,

Mon très cher ami l'Amok me passe son clavier quelques instants pour te dire que tu peux m'appeller ce soir lors de mon émission sur France Inter. je pense, si tu es d'accord, faire une heure spéciale sur ton cas qui me semble a la fois unique mais pourtant très représentatif de cette nouvelle génération qui erre en sous vetements dans ce monde guerrier (du moins est ce ce que j'ai cru comprendre en lisant ces forums).

Toutes tes questions trouveront réponses, j'en suis sure, bien plus que en les posant a cette bande d'alcooliques qui hantent ces forums, se riant de l'archer.

Bien affectueusement

Macha.

[24 octobre 2001 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
* franchement j'suis grave dans la merde *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
Respire Sir !
Même aux meilleurs, ça arrive de se tromper !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Non, sérieux, qu'est-ce qui ne va pas ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2001)

Je t'avais prévenu Sir !
On n'utilise pas son Icebook dans les toilettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si je peux faire quelque chose ???


----------



## Sir (25 Octobre 2001)

Rigoles pas The big j'suis grave grave dans la merde !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2001)

Je t'assure que je ne rigole pas, Sir ! C'était juste pour essayer de te remonter le moral...!
Le problème c'est que c'est difficile de t'aider si on ne sait pas ce qui t'arrive !!!
Alors, la meilleure solution dans ce cas, c'est de discuter de ton problème, soit sur le forum (si c'est pas trop grave, style "coup de blues passager"), soit par messages privés, soit par mail etc... (selon la nature de ton problème bien entendu et ce que tu veux ou peux en dire...).
Je suis certain qu'il y a des tonnes de gars qui sont prêts à t'aider, dont moi...
De plus, tu as certainement dans ton entourage des personnes de confiance à qui te confier...alors n'hésite pas...
Perso, j'ai toujours réglé mes problèmes en discutant !!!
Reste pas dans ton coin à ruminer nom de nom !
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Sir (25 Octobre 2001)

Toujours se mefier de l'eau qui dors.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)




----------



## Sir (25 Octobre 2001)




----------



## benjamin (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

L'amitié ne doit pas encore être vue comme les prémices à l'amour, comme ce dont on doit se contenter lorsque l'on ne peut pas obtenir plus de celle que l'on aime. L'amitié doit au contraire être un aboutissement, au delà d'un amour qui n'est alors plus un simple désir de possession frénétique irréfléchie, un simple désir qui sera satisfait et oublié lorsque l'on sera rassasié.
Amitié comme "prolongement". C'est tout.

Cela m'a donné soif, moi...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_...toi aussi, retrouve ton premier post sur le _*Bar*_ pour t'apercevoir de la déréliction progressive et incidieuse de ton esprit depuis tant de mois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2002)

N'empêche ! Parfois je me demande ce qu'il est devenu, notre SirMacGregor ...
J'espère que tout va bien pour lui !


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*N'empêche ! Parfois je me demande ce qu'il est devenu, notre SirMacGregor ...
J'espère que tout va bien pour lui !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Parce que depuis tout ce temps tu ne l'as pas sorti de ton placard...?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu lui donnes à manger de temps en temps quand même...?_


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
a propos de macgineyye
Parce que depuis tout ce temps tu ne l'as pas sorti de ton placard...?!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Tu lui donnes à manger de temps en temps quand même...?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'a tout faux tanplan,c'est le DUDE qui est dans le placard,et MACGREGOR qui cherche la clé :d


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

_Aricosec, libère tout de suite le Dude, c'est promis il ne s'approchera plus de madame._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2002)

T'en fais pas 'tanplan !
Mais à force de me retrouver dans son placard, Rico fait une fixation


----------

